# Colorado HO Drag Racing



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

We drag race 3 Saturday evenings a month in Colorado Springs, Colorado. Bracket, Index, Heads up classes. Contact me at [email protected] for more info.


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

For rules and more info. Check out www.psychoslots.com


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Tuesday Night Drag Racing in Colorado Springs

Once a month PSD will be racing on Tuesday evenings running Bracket, Index and Heads up classes on low voltage power. 

Power will be 12 volts

All Bracket racing will be 1.0 and slower only.

Index classes are 1.0 & 1.2

Heads up classes are Super Stock and ?

4 race Points series starting in 2008. Jan-April

Practice at 6pm with racing starting at 7pm 


2007 Race dates
Nov. 6
Dec. 4

Also racing three Saturdays a month.

More info check out www.psychoslots.com under PSD, Colorado


----------

